# Kernel Module Errors

## ronvenema

Hi all, The kernel and modules appear to be working correctly but when I check dmesg I get this informational list:

sbcore: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usb_storage: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

uhci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ohci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usbhid: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sl811_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ieee1394: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ohci1394: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sbp2: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

dm_mod: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

dm_mirror: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

raid0: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

raid1: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

raid10: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

jfs: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sunrpc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

lockd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

nfs: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

e1000: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

tg3: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sg: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

scsi_transport_spi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

aic79xx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

aic7xxx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

BusLogic: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

NCR53c406a: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

initio: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

advansys: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

aha1740: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

aha1542: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

aha152x: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

dtc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fdomain: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

gdth: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pas16: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

psi240i: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

qlogicfas408: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

qlogicfas: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

t128: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

u14_34f: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ultrastor: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

wd7000: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

NCR53c406a: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sym53c8xx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

dmx3191d: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

in2000: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ips: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

qla1280: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

53c700: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sim710: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sym53c416: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

dc395x: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

atp870u: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mptbase: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mptscsih: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mptspi: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

scsi_transport_fc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mptfc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

3w_xxxx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

3w_9xxx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

cpqarray: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

cciss: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

DAC960: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

sx8: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

aacraid: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

megaraid_mm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

megaraid_mbox: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

megaraid_mm: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

megaraid_sas: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

lpfc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

scsi_transport_fc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

Anybody know what this means and or how to correct it?

TIA

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ronvenema,

Rebuild and reinstall you kernel.

Do

```
 cd /usr/src/linux

make clean
```

at the very start, so you clear out all the old binary files. That will stop make reusing them.

----------

## ronvenema

Thanks, I'll do that. It's been a while since I recompiled a kernel and forgot that step.

----------

